# LaFee beim GNTM-Finale 2019?



## Death Row (23 Mai 2019)

Hallo

So wie ich Instagram lese ist LaFee wohl heute angeblich beim Finale von GNTM dabei. Ob als Gast oder als Auftritt, wer weiß


----------

